# What Was The Last Thing That Made You Smile?



## Ruthanne (Mar 29, 2019)

What was the last thing that made you smile?  BTW, It's nice to be back here.

For me, the latest thing that made me smile...it was my physical therapist today.  She is a lovely, helpful, wise, caring Asian woman helping me get all the kinks worked out.  We were talking about the exercises and also that my brother is in town for awhile.  Today she helped me to be able to get up steps without pain and that is something to smile about in my book

So, enough about me...

What was the last thing that made YOU smile?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 29, 2019)

My puppy Grace makes me smile all through the day.  Teaching her to fetch and she thinks I want her red toy so she constantly picks it up and hands it to me.  &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Laurie (Mar 29, 2019)

Hasn't happened yet.

Theresa May's resignation!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 29, 2019)

Watching  our  little doggie  "Dino"  pushing the door open to let himself  out.  Clever  little  pooch.


----------



## Wren (Mar 29, 2019)

My daughter, we chat  on Facetime every evening, and she always puts a smile on my face


----------



## Tommy (Mar 29, 2019)

My nephew and his wife just had their first baby.  We got the first pictures today.  That made both of us smile!!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)

I will refrain............


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 29, 2019)

Getting a large load of brush and wood reduced in my haul- off trailer, this morning, to the point where my tarp laid flat over the rails. Nice.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2019)

Being able to get out and walk 2 days in a row with hardly any pain  for the first time in months, due to some excellent physiotherapy on my Displaced kneecap...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2019)

Seeing your post.

Welcome back!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Seeing your post.
> 
> Welcome back!


Ditto! :yes:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2019)

Welcome back Ruthanne, its been awhile. Missed you.        The look of awe and pleasure on my son's face when he came in a few hours ago to show off his new paint sprayer for his cabinetry shop. You would have thought he found the love of his life. It made me smile.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2019)

Oh wow!! Seeing your name at the top Ruthanne, I thought this must have been an old post that had been resurrected..I didn't read the first post...so hadn't realised you had started this today.

Good to see you back, it's been a while, but it's very nice to have you back again... ...and pleased like me  you're getting help with physiotherapy


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 29, 2019)

My son...last night. We always have such a good time together because we can be quite silly.


----------



## win231 (Mar 29, 2019)

Plumbing repairs.  I'll spend whatever it takes to get everything working PERFECTLY.  I need two HOT showers/day.  And I mean, really hot!  That means a new water heater every 7 years.  Seeing any water where it doesn't belong (like from a leaky pipe) really bothers me. And when I flush, I want EVERYTHING to disappear on the first flush.....   :lofl:


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 29, 2019)

I like everything to flush on the first try, sigh, but old sewer pipes in the street so nope.  Such a waste of water.  Even comet won't flush away.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 29, 2019)

The neighbors visiting.......


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 29, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> What was the last thing that made you smile?  BTW, It's nice to be back here.
> 
> For me, the latest thing that made me smile...it was my physical therapist today.  She is a lovely, helpful, wise, caring Asian woman helping me get all the kinks worked out.  We were talking about the exercises and also that my brother is in town for awhile.  Today she helped me to be able to get up steps without pain and that is something to smile about in my book
> 
> ...



Well, it would have to be seeing your post!!   Welcome back, Ruthanne.  Glad your PT session went well.


----------



## win231 (Mar 29, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> I like everything to flush on the first try, sigh, but old sewer pipes in the street so nope.  Such a waste of water.  Even comet won't flush away.



If you have one of the older toilets, you have to hold the lever down until the water leaves the bowl.  The older ones depend on water only & need all 6 gallons.  My newer ones only use 1.2 gallons (Gov. Regulations) & to make everything disappear with so little water, they have a piston that helps the flush with air.  So, I get a real "BA-WOOSH" sound.  :rofl:


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 29, 2019)

Seeing my dog Bonnie trying to sneak through the doggie door with a 5 pound bag of potatoes she had filched while I was putting other groceries away.  She LOVES raw potatoes.


----------



## Linda (Mar 30, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Seeing my dog Bonnie trying to sneak through the doggie door with a 5 pound bag of potatoes she had filched while I was putting other groceries away.  She LOVES raw potatoes.



That made me smile Butterfly! 

I smiled this evening when my husband handed me a bowl of popcorn while I was sitting here at my computer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 30, 2019)

Cool posts, read them all.

What made me smile today was looking at this thread...


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 30, 2019)

Reading auto-correct fails.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 31, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Being able to get out and walk 2 days in a row with hardly any pain  for the first time in months, due to some excellent physiotherapy on my Displaced kneecap...



Good for you. I had pain also but tried some supplements that are said to aid joint pain and they worked. I had x-rays done but showed no arthritis. I really believed I was headed for the hospital but thankfully not so.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 31, 2019)

Linda said:


> That made me smile Butterfly!
> 
> I smiled this evening when my husband handed me a bowl of popcorn while I was sitting here at my computer.



I've never seen her try with  a whole bag of them before!  She would have gotten away with it if I hadn't turned around at just the right moment.  When she saw me, she gently put the bag down and wandered off back into the living room as though nothing had happened.  She can move almost silently when she wants to and is very good at sneaking off with things right under my nose.


----------



## Ferocious (Mar 31, 2019)

*What was the last thing to make you smile?*

My friendly little mate robin, this morning, landing on the palm of my hand and taking a piece of bread.....


----------



## Lara (Mar 31, 2019)

I didn't know a Robin could be that "domesticated". That's cool. Last time I smiled was 5 minutes ago when the sun shown down through an otherwise gray sky...although briefly.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 31, 2019)

My 6 years old grandson, I spent the entire day with him yesterday, he makes my heart sing!


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 31, 2019)

Reading a book about Ireland called "Back of Beyond" by James Charles Roy where he wrote: "That's all poor Prince Charles needs.  After all the trouble he's had with Diana and Camilla and his awful mother taking so long to die,....."


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 31, 2019)

Last thing that made me smile ... a Girl Scout on a mission today at my apartment complex.  She was  handing out Aloe Vera plants to seniors for their apartments.   She gave me a beautiful plant.  .. just what my patio needed.  

And like others have said .... so nice to see you back Ruthanne!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2019)

The last thing that made me smile today was when I was walking my dog at the park and a sweet little toddler started smiling and reaching out to him.  The mom asked if he could pet him and I assured her that he was friendly.  When the little boy started petting him he started laughing and suddenly wrapped his arms around my dog's neck and gave him a BIG hug. It did warm my heart to see that little one be sooo happy. his mom was happy too and joined in the petting, my dog ate it up!

Ruthanne, it's good to see you again, and I'm glad things are going well with you.  Hope you keep on improving with the therapy and enjoy a wonderful spring and summer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2019)

Last thing that made me smile was all the laughter images I just searched.  Have to do that again..lol


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 1, 2019)

My oldest Grandson calling me today. I hadn't spoken to him in almost a week. He just called to say Hi and that he loves and misses me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> My oldest Grandson calling me today. I hadn't spoken to him in almost a week. He just called to say Hi and that he loves and misses me.


How sweet


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2019)

Last thing that made me smile today was my dog.  I was giving her kisses and opened my mouth to yawn and I think she thought I was going to bite her.  She started to jump off the couch but I laughed and petted her and she knew it was okay.


----------



## chic (Apr 3, 2019)

When I went to start my car a mourning dove was sitting on the ground between two pine trees. I just watched for a few moments.:love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 3, 2019)

chic said:


> When I went to start my car a mourning dove was sitting on the ground between two pine trees. I just watched for a few moments.:love_heart:


Oh, I love moments like that.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 3, 2019)

A picture I saw on the internet taken at a dog park.

The sign says "If your dog poops pick it up".

There's a guy beside the sign holding up his Saint Bernard in his arms.


----------



## Ferocious (Apr 4, 2019)

Watching a neighbour (in some pain) jumping up and down on one foot while holding the other in his hands.........."Nasty I hear you say", but I couldn't stop laughing, relieved I suppose that it wasn't me with the sore toe.....:hatlaugh:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 4, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> A picture I saw on the internet taken at a dog park.
> 
> The sign says "If your dog poops pick it up".
> 
> There's a guy beside the sign holding up his Saint Bernard in his arms.


Good one Camper..


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 4, 2019)

Ferocious said:


> Watching a neighbour (in some pain) jumping up and down on one foot while holding the other in his hands.........."Nasty I hear you say", but I couldn't stop laughing, relieved I suppose that it wasn't me with the sore toe.....:hatlaugh:


Some things look so funny can't help but smile and laugh


----------



## myfeethurt (Apr 4, 2019)

Reading-----MOOSEHEADS BIG ADVENTURE----


----------



## norman (Apr 4, 2019)

*hugger Joe Biden   *


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2019)

A big hanging basket of flowers my o/h bought me today as a late mothers' day gift...


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 4, 2019)

Watching my wife walk into my silent fart


It was like she smacked head on into an invisible brick wall

....had a chain on it

Heh, enchiladas


Does an evil grin count as a smile?


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 4, 2019)

I smiled a lot tonight. I went to see my 8yr old granddaughter in her school play. It was wonderful and we all had a great time.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2019)

The fact that I got my parents to actually visit a nursing home and they now have their names  on the list. 
They liked it. That goodness for small miracles. raying:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 4, 2019)

myfeethurt said:


> Reading-----MOOSEHEADS BIG ADVENTURE----


I love them, too



norman said:


> *hugger Joe Biden   *


Yes



hollydolly said:


> A big hanging basket of flowers my o/h bought me today as a late mothers' day gift...


Awwww



Gary O' said:


> Watching my wife walk into my silent fart
> 
> 
> It was like she smacked head on into an invisible brick wall
> ...


Hahaha



Sassycakes said:


> I smiled a lot tonight. I went to see my 8yr old granddaughter in her school play. It was wonderful and we all had a great time.


That's great



Keesha said:


> The fact that I got my parents to actually visit a nursing home and they now have their names  on the list.
> They liked it. That goodness for small miracles. raying:


ahhhh


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 5, 2019)

Well I have smiled on occasion for many things like seeing a funny thing happen on television or something like that recently, but two other special occasions come to mind that happened back in the beginning of March. First, my 65th birthday where my Son and his family took me out to a wonderful Japanese Steak house and then back to his home for gifts. Then receiving the wonderful homemade little bird feeder and homemade sweet card that my Grand Daughters made me smile that lasted for quite some time. The second was at my works retirement party were all of my co-workers had so many nice things to say about me. It brought tears to my eyes and a huge smile to face.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 5, 2019)

Mollypops said:


> Well I have smiled on occasion for many things like seeing a funny thing happen on television or something like that recently, but two other special occasions come to mind that happened back in the beginning of March. First, my 65th birthday where my Son and his family took me out to a wonderful Japanese Steak house and then back to his home for gifts. Then receiving the wonderful homemade little bird feeder and homemade sweet card that my Grand Daughters made me smile that lasted for quite some time. The second was at my works retirement party were all of my co-workers had so many nice things to say about me. It brought tears to my eyes and a huge smile to face.


Isn't that nice


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2019)

I was just listening to music and feeling kind of down and then I thought look at my little babies sleeping and aren't they the best things ever!  These lives I care for and love and all doing well..I must be doing something right!:love_heart:


----------



## Wren (Jun 2, 2019)

Drinking my first cup of tea and reading messages, one from a dear friend made me smile, a great start to the day for me


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2019)

Wren said:


> Drinking my first cup of tea and reading messages, one from a dear friend made me smile, a great start to the day for me


Sounds great Wren!  Thanks for replying.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2019)

Seeing my 14 month old Grandson yesterday, and can't wait to see him again today...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2019)

This picture my daughter took of her newly varnished window shutters  in her finca  in the Mountains of Spain....







We're flying out in a few days to spend a few weeks in Spain so we'll be seeing her and our gorgeous grandfurkids...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2019)

The Andy Griffith show always makes me smile!:sentimental:


----------



## win231 (Jun 7, 2019)

Old sitcom reruns:

"Married With Children"
"Three's Company"
"The Jeffersons"
"All in the Family"
One "Twilight Zone" episode called "Hocus Pocus and Frisbee"

Nothing that funny on TV ever since....thank God for DVD's.


----------



## Pythian99 (Jun 8, 2019)

The delight on Mia's face, our Labradoodle, when she finds a treat hidden in our daily treasure hunt game. You'd think she's won the lottery.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 8, 2019)

Sunrise this morning, Another beautiful sunny day in the forecast... and I get to see my Buddy (Grandson) again today... So happy we live so close..:love_heart:


----------



## Laurie (Jun 8, 2019)

Laurie said:


> Hasn't happened yet.
> 
> Theresa May's resignation!



Now I'm smiling!

Oh sorry, that's politics.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2019)

Seeing my sweet little Maltese neighbor dog yesterday,  who spent two months recovering from a brown recluse spider bite!   He has been through so much,  and is on the mend after two months of non-stop medical treatment.  
Doctors did a wonderful job of saving him.   And my bichon is so happy to have his buddy back!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Seeing my sweet little Maltese neighbor dog yesterday,  who spent two months recovering from a brown recluse spider bite!   He has been through so much,  and is on the mend after two months of non-stop medical treatment.
> Doctors did a wonderful job of saving him.   And my bichon is so happy to have his buddy back!


Awww...isn't that sweet!  Glad the pup is going to be okay.  Our dogs do love their buddies don't they!


----------



## bingo (Jun 8, 2019)

the children that visited us today


----------



## Falcon (Jun 8, 2019)

When  the  C0X   man   fixed  my  kitchen  TV.   YIPPEEEE !!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2019)

Falcon said:


> When  the  C0X   man   fixed  my  kitchen  TV.   YIPPEEEE !!!


Funny how those cable guys can give us a nice grin!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 10, 2019)

After the entire past weekend using the weed eater, property looks 110% again...


----------



## norman (Jun 10, 2019)

The garden is thriving, the tomatoes, beans, peppers, spinach, beets  and _*weeds*_ are looking good with all the rain. I enjoy my garden and keep a record of when we plant and when we pick our first tomato, green bean etc.  As you can guess my life in not very exciting. :yoda::drinking:   can't wait till the grapes are ready to harvest so I can make some more wine...


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 11, 2019)

Making a way to hook up hose coming from evestrough to pass water off the roof into the pool!


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 11, 2019)

Looking at pic of Gary O's grandsons. Such cuteness should be illegal.:love_heart:


----------



## win231 (Jun 11, 2019)

Last night around 10pm, I was waiting for the raccoon to drop by for his nightly dinner; that's when he usually shows up.  He wasn't there & didn't show up at midnight, either.  I don't like to leave food out unless he's there because it will attract coyotes.  I went to sleep, but couldn't sleep, so I got up & had a snack.  It was 1:30am & I decided to see if he showed up.  As soon as I opened the door, there he was, standing on his hind legs, as if to say, "Hey...where's my dinner?...you're late!"

Well, seeing any animal always gives me an involuntary smile.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 12, 2019)

win231 said:


> Last night around 10pm, I was waiting for the raccoon to drop by for his nightly dinner; that's when he usually shows up.  He wasn't there & didn't show up at midnight, either.  I don't like to leave food out unless he's there because it will attract coyotes.  I went to sleep, but couldn't sleep, so I got up & had a snack.  It was 1:30am & I decided to see if he showed up.  As soon as I opened the door, there he was, standing on his hind legs, as if to say, "Hey...where's my dinner?...you're late!"
> 
> Well, seeing any animal always gives me an involuntary smile.


I love racoons!  and animals!


----------



## DaveA (Jun 12, 2019)

It's either enjoying a few days here at the cottage with our 3 little great grand-daughters, 4yrs,  2yrs,  8 months, and their mom and dad or my lifetime sweetheart's 83rd birthday.  We've spent the last 66 years together, 63 of them married.

Both happy occasions  !


----------



## norman (Jun 12, 2019)

That is remarkable   :clap:   wishing you many more years together.....





DaveA said:


> It's either enjoying a few days here at the cottage with our 3 little great grand-daughters, 4yrs,  2yrs,  8 months, and their mom and dad or my lifetime sweetheart's 83rd birthday.  We've spent the last 66 years together, 63 of them married.
> 
> Both happy occasions  !


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2019)

DaveA said:


> It's either enjoying a few days here at the cottage with our 3 little great grand-daughters, 4yrs,  2yrs,  8 months, and their mom and dad or my lifetime sweetheart's 83rd birthday.  We've spent the last 66 years together, 63 of them married.
> 
> Both happy occasions  !


Glad to see you smiling!


----------



## Ferocious (Jun 13, 2019)

I've only recently moved to the area where I am right now, but I'm told that a a bloke about 30 years old has been frightening the daylights out of old folk in the area for months by speeding on his motor-cycle and riding it on the pavements..............this morning he was caught and booked by the police and I watched it happen with an ear to ear grin on my gob.......


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2019)

Ferocious said:


> I've only recently moved to the area where I am right now, but I'm told that a a bloke about 30 years old has been frightening the daylights out of old folk in the area for months by speeding on his motor-cycle and riding it on the pavements..............this morning he was caught and booked by the police and I watched it happen with an ear to ear grin on my gob.......


Yes!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 13, 2019)

*Last evening, before dark, I went to sit outside for a while.  A little birdie flew onto the porch railing about 2 feet from me.  We just sat and looked at each other for a minute before it flew off.  It was a nice distraction.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 16, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Last evening, before dark, I went to sit outside for a while.  A little birdie flew onto the porch railing about 2 feet from me.  We just sat and looked at each other for a minute before it flew off.  It was a nice distraction.*


Awww...I love those kind of moments..connecting with another wonderful creature!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2019)

Last thing that made me smile was that I got my grocery shopping done finally.  Been putting it off for days because of the heat and my car's broken AC.  Well, with only celery and cottage cheese left in the fridge and a nice Summer day that isn't a scorcher I ventured to the store and now have a fridge full of food again--yay!


----------



## jujube (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm smiling right now because I'm watching a real cheeeeze-fest of a movie on TV, but the last time I "seriously" smiled was a few minutes ago looking at pictures of my new little great-granddaughter. You wanna see a smile?  I had a big one.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2019)

jujube said:


> I'm smiling right now because I'm watching a real cheeeeze-fest of a movie on TV, but the last time I "seriously" smiled was a few minutes ago looking at pictures of my new little great-granddaughter. You wanna see a smile?  I had a big one.


That's wonderful!


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 14, 2019)

When I passed gas and relieved the pressure.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2019)

Lakeland living said:


> When I passed gas and relieved the pressure.


Yes I know what you mean!


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 14, 2019)

my dog's smile. and that happens daily so a big part of my happiness is the doggone dog!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> my dog's smile. and that happens daily so a big part of my happiness is the doggone dog!


Mine is a big part of my smiling too!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2019)

When Lorie returned from her Girls Weekend, watching our Pups get all excited on Mom's return...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2020)

Thought I'd do a search for this thread because something made me smile tonight....

Watching an old Sanford and Son episode had me smiling.  It's such a funny show!


----------



## Marlene (Jan 2, 2020)

When I was at the grocery today, a stranger tapped me on the shoulder and said: you have such beautiful hair.  Made me smile.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 2, 2020)

My BFFL (best friend for life).  We have known each other for almost 40 years.  We do not live in the same State..we loss contact for years but reconnected. If I am feeling down or going through a rough period,  I can make a call and be smiling before I get off the phone... and vice versa.  However, I do not make it a habit because that is what my counselor is for.  But its good to have a special friend that is there for you.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 2, 2020)

when my brother told me he would pay for my plane &bus ticket so I could spend xmas with him and family at their place in New Hampshire It made my day


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2020)

2 things today... My daughter rang from overseas, and she was on the phone for an hour and 40 minutes...marathon chat!!  

..and tonight I was watching 90 day fiancé,  (don't judge me  ).... and some thing on there made me laugh out loud, I had to call my o/h from elsewhere in the house to come and look, and even he, a fervent hater of reality TV..laughed out loud!!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 8, 2021)

Some online friends.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 8, 2021)

I was sitting, watching TV, and I saw..............outside. I looked and nothing but trees and snow. Then again, I wasn't sure i really saw something outside. Again!!! Still only trees, snow and NO footprints on. the snow. Again!! AGAIN!!!! and AGAIN. I began to wonder if I was having some kind of cardiac thing. or stoke thing. Then I caught sight of him. A squirrel was running up and down a tree. He is a cute little critter.


----------

